# Need feedback on 1991 Hunter 28



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks to all who have helped me on my quest for my first sailboat. It is very confusing, to say the least, and your guidance has been very helpful. I have been honing in on a sabre 28 and a catalina 30. I like both boats for different reasons, however today I looked at a well cared for 1991 hunter 28. Has anyone owned or sailed the hunter 28 and if so would you stay away? it seems like the hunters get a bad rap. Thanks


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Nothing wrong with a Hunter 28 of that vintage in good condition for your intentions. Nice, roomy family weekend boat. I prefer the Cat30 myself but condition is everything when buying a 15-20 year old boat. You're not racing and you're not going blue water...so go with what surveys best.


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

See one opinion here

http://yachtsurvey.com/boatreviews/hunter28.htm


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

See one opinion here

Boat Review by David Pascoe - Hunter 28


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I read the Pascoe review and he ripped the 28 to shreds but then you read the reviews on hunterowners.com and they all seem to love their boats.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

I just read that review also, but know at least 3 Hunter owners on my dock, and a few others, ALL love there boats for what they are! Local day sailing coastal cruisers for use here on puget sound! Are they ocean crossers of this size, think not. Pasco's review of the rigging size, ok so a bit on the small size, how many owners of these boats are going to purposely be out on a sail with winds say over 40 knots, where a slightly undersized rig will be an issue? probably not many. 

In the end, if it will work, price is right, surveys good, enjoy it!

Marty


----------

